# Im worried he's too big for his age.



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

My puppy was 30lbs at 10 1/2 weeks. He's grown alot since then at 13 wks now. He isn't fat and his feet and bones are huge. He doesn't really have a huge appetite. I dont want to feed him less and risk malnourishment but i'm worried about the strain on his joints/hips. Does anyone else have a dog growing at an alarming rate?


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Are you feeding him regular puppy food, or large breed/adult?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

can you post a picture of him standing from the side and one from the top? That would help....


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I feed him blue buffalo puppy dry but mix a little reg. Pedigree canned in it because he just picks at the dry. I left it out and waited for him to eat better, but when his ribs started showing i added a little canned. He doesnt wolf it down by any means. 


I can get pics loaded tomorrow, right now im on my phone. ...stay tuned....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Get him off the pedigree canned. It's not causing him to grow too fast, but it's just disgusting stuff and not just the ingredients... i've smelled it before . There are much better and healthier canned foods out there.

As long as you're not overfeeding, he's probably going to grow as nature intended. Some go through growth spurts faster than others.

Were mom and dad big dogs?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

He is probably having a growing spurt right now.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

That is real heavy for a 10 week puppy, but it depends on his bone and frame size and also who his parents are. A picture will help us see.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Is that food that you are feeding him for Large Breed Puppies?


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

*requested pics, hope it works, im new *


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

It wasnt easy getting pics, he follows too close, had to use a ball lol blue buffalo food is for lg breed


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

This pic kinda shows his bone structure...oh and he's around 20" at withers


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

His weight is the same as mine was at that age and he now weighs 96lbs at almost 2 yrs old. He is a good looking puppy.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

thnx..that makes me feel better, I was just worried about his hips and joints because of everyones warnings, but i don't really think i can stop his growth.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a 15 week old male GSD and he's 45 pounds he was 35 pounds 2 weeks ago and he is as picky as yours. We are feeding Innova LBP and while he happily ate it at first lately he is getting worse and worse about eating. He went 48 hours with only 2 cups of food so I started mixing it with a can 5.5 oz can of Newmans Own just to get some food in him. I chose Newmans because it seemed like the best of what the grocery store had to offer. I'm down to my last 2 cans so I need to get to Petco and see what my options are. I started to feed him twice a day instead of three, he wasn't eating it anyway so I figured I would get him as hungry as I can before I offer him food.

I feel like I created a monster and I hope to wean him off the soft food but he was so skinny he looked like a bag of bones.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

same, although he's a beast, he really doesnt eat well. I picked pedigree canned because hes not getting enough to do any damage and its just for flavor, his nutrition comes from the dry. hmmmm, are you also worried he's too big and may develope hip and joint issues? we have to feed him but its bothersome. I think he has gained a ton in the past 2 1/2 weeks.. im sure hes well over the 30 lbs now.

Oh, also, I tried different dry foods, he hasn't eaten too good for any of them, I'm also about out of blue buffalo so i thought i would give the us tractor supply brand, '4 health' a try, it has good reviews and its pretty reasonable.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! I can't believe he is only 10 wks! So big! He looks the size of my 16 wk old. He is gorgeous.

My avatar pic is Rocco at 10 wks. Looks tiny next to yours... lol 

I guess if you're feeding him the right stuff, there is nothing you can/should do about how big he gets, is there? As long as he is healthy...??


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

oh no, these pics are current at 13 weeks, the last time he was weighed was when he was 10 1/2 weeks and he weighed 30, im sure he weighs quite a bit more now


----------

